# SFFWORLD Interview



## StevenSavile (May 5, 2007)

Mark Yon just did a pretty massive interview with me about just about everything -

Steve Savile Interview

I'd be curious to hear what folks think - if they enjoy this kind of detailed interview with the real personality in it, or if it is a little too long, dry, dull or what have you, it's one of those things no one teaches you how to do, so you learn as you go along.

S.


----------

